# What is an acceptable "average speed' for beginner's group rides?



## GoRacers

I've been cycling for almost a month now. The routes I usually take have a lot of hills. My phone app says I usually average 14.5-15.5 mph for my rides, including traffic lights and stop signs. 

What's a good enough speed to join some of the local beginner's group rides in town?


----------



## zac

GoRacers said:


> I've been cycling for almost a month now. The routes I usually take have a lot of hills. My phone app says I usually average 14.5-15.5 mph for my rides, including traffic lights and stop signs.
> 
> What's a good enough speed to join some of the local beginner's group rides in town?


As fast as they go...don't worry about it, join up with them and most likely you will be able to hang, but the only way to know for sure is to ride with them and see. If you can great, if you can't you'll drop off the back.

zac


----------



## tlg

15mph is about the norm for beginner rides. If you're doing that with hills and traffic stops, I think you'll have no problem.
I say give it a try and let them know it's your first time. Most beginner group rides have a "no one dropped" rule. You won't know till you try and even if you can't keep up, a beginner group it's going to get that much ahead of you. And they've all been in your shoes.


----------



## rm -rf

You are fast enough already for many group rides. It's a good idea to contact the ride leader to make sure the ride is actually riding at the claimed speeds (sometimes they go a lot faster if only fast riders are showing up). Ask about the typical speeds on the flat sections.

I've been on 14-15 mph average speed group rides that go 35 or 40 miles. Many of these riders have been riding for a few years, and can maintain the 16-17 mph flat road speeds for miles at a time. New riders sometimes aren't used to pacing and riding without stopping.

Usually, rides that average 15 mph or under don't do a lot of closely spaced drafting. As speeds increase, a rider can save a lot of energy by sitting in the draft of the riders ahead. I can ride with a group going a few mph faster than my typical speeds that way.


----------



## wim

GoRacers said:


> What's a good enough speed to join some of the local beginner's group rides in town?


Also depends on who's offering the ride. If the local dining club for people who happen ride bikes advertises a ride to a restaurant and back, you'll be bored to tears. If a shop advertises a ride with a terse "beginners welcome" at the end of the ride notice, you'll probably have to work a little harder to stay with the group. But as said, averaging an honest 15 mph on hilly terrain is actually pretty fast, so just go the ride and see how it goes.


----------



## tystevens

Plus, you'll be faster in a group, due to drafting, pacing, all that. When I ride by myself, I'm at 15-16 mph. In a noncompetitive group, we'll move along at 17-18 mph with the same effort.


----------



## RB Mike

My guess is that you're plenty fast enough. Next step: make sure you have the proper endurance. Don't show up for a 50 mile ride having only done 15 mile rides.


----------



## tlg

RB Mike said:


> My guess is that you're plenty fast enough. Next step: make sure you have the proper endurance. Don't show up for a 50 mile ride having only done 15 mile rides.


Good point. 15mph (ave) on a 5mi ride is not the same as 15mph (ave) on a 20+mi ride.


----------



## torch511

Most of the group rides I have been on you would be able to hang on to either the Medium or Slow groups, depending on how the groups get broken down. I would not hesitate to put you in our "B" group which at this point in the season would avg 16mph over 31 miles. Later in the season when they are averaging 18 if you were to try and jump in you might have a little difficulty.


----------



## GoRacers

Thanks for the replies so far. I ride 4-5 times a week, 25 miles each ride. Can't wait to do a longer ride.


----------



## Intandem

Depends on the group, you'll see when u try it out.


----------



## Camilo

GoRacers said:


> I've been cycling for almost a month now. The routes I usually take have a lot of hills. My phone app says I usually average 14.5-15.5 mph for my rides, including traffic lights and stop signs.
> 
> What's a good enough speed to join some of the local beginner's group rides in town?


My opinion is that if you're averaging ~15 INCLUDING stops, in the hills (in other words, your computer doesn't stop tallying average speed when you stop), you're going at a very respectable speed. Even if it doesn't include the stops, 15 mph in hills is not bad. 

You should just plunge in and join a beginner's ride and see how it goes. I can almost guarantee you won't be embarassed, and probably be able to keep pace without killing yourself. Have fun!


----------



## BostonG

A "hilly" ride to one is a "lightly rolling" ride for another so I can’t really take that into account. But, even if we call it flat, an avg of 15 mph over 25 miles, you will not have any trouble keeping up on a true beginners ride. 

It's early in the season so I assume there is a shop or local club near you that is advertising the ride. Does the announcement just say “Beginners Ride”? Usually, there is some detail about the length of the ride, the terrain, and the avg speed, the drop policy, etc. Otherwise, you can contact the ride leader for that info. They are usually not crazy long, maybe around 20 miles or so and have a strict no drop policy. Sometimes, there is a person leading and a person at the back to make sure the group stays together and rides safely. Also know that, as other said, it’s easier to go faster when you are in a group, even if that group isn’t huddled close together (which it absolutely shouldn’t be on a beginner ride). Just don’t follow too closely, and don’t overlap your wheel but expect that someone may overlap his/her wheel with yours so be very careful about moving to the side. Don’t jam your brakes but know that the person in front of you may jam theirs. Lots of other things to know but you’ll learn as you go. One last thing, on the flats, beginners will generally ride smoother and steadier. As soon as the road tips up, they’ll be a lot of slowing and a bit of mayhem with bikes swaying side to side and people swarming around. 

I don’t think you’ll have any trouble in the least doing a beginner ride, matter of fact, you may find you are a bit too strong for it. If you find that you are stronger than most of the others on the ride and you aren’t exerting yourself a terrible amount, don’t be a jerk about it by getting out front, pushing things, and stringing out the group. Just hang near the front and enjoy the scenery, talk with the ride leader, etc. Have fun.


----------



## Soundtallica

15mph is a good speed for beginner rides. I'd say you're ready to join beginner group rides.

Also, you'll notice that it's easier to follow somebody else's pace (in this case, the group's pace) than it is to pace yourself at a certain speed. This is why in pro race you often see a teammate pacing his team leader up a climb until the leader wants to attack instead of having the leader go on his own. That should help you too.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

It's called a beginner ride for a reason. If you're a beginner you are qualified to try.


----------



## krimoc

The local clubs/shops that advertise their Saturday/Sunday group rides have group levels like A,B,C.. so newcomers are appropriately grouped and those with a web presence now have GPS mapping or a route sheet posted. Just do it. Get ready by reading up on the etiquette of group riding, in some cases the clubs/shops may have guidelines they follow posted.


----------

